# Unique Roof System



## HardwareGuy (Aug 15, 2010)

Was asked to look at a building for a client who had some water issues. Nothing unusual untill I went inside and saw the roofing system.. I've never seen anything quite like it. 1950's building has a wooden barrel about 100' wide, 90' deep, 25' tall. Best way to describe it is 2x10 honycomb lattes work. Open barrel with 4 turnbuckles holding the walls in. Ive been trying to find out what this system is called. Ive refferenced multiple books and other sites but still no luck?? Any and all help is greatly appreciated!
View attachment DSC_0174.pdf


----------

